# Diet apps



## Clueless73 (Mar 23, 2022)

Hi,
I'm still struggling with what I can and can't eat (was diagnosed in Aug last year). Has anyone tried the Klinio app? Apparently they create a meal plan for you, but not sure if I want to subscribe as it is quite pricey


----------



## Almond_tart2021 (Mar 23, 2022)

i use the myfitness pal app, the free one, you can scan barcodes on products, so its easy to see what level of carbs your eating, i also invested in some digital kitchen scales, i think this has kept me on track knowing exactly what i am eating, carb value wise


----------



## Clueless73 (Mar 23, 2022)

Thank you for your reply. I've got the Carbs & Cals app but it doesn't have a great variety of foods on there which isn't helpful. But will try my fitness pal app to see how I get on with it


----------



## Drummer (Mar 23, 2022)

My plan was very easy right from the start - don't eat anything more than 10 percent carbs, but do eat everything else.
Seems to have worked very well.


----------

